

Tool of the Day: Pixlr-Online Drawing and Photo Editing (useful tools review) - greengirl512
http://www.usefultools.com/2009/09/free-online-drawing-and-photo-editing/

======
jacquesm
It's nice but it's flash. Would have been _much_ more impressive if it was
done in JavaScript.

------
onreact-com
While Pixlr is awesome already, Sumo Paint is even more advanced:

<http://www.sumo.fi/products/sumopaint/index.php?id=0>

~~~
greengirl512
Oooh...I like it! It has a way better selection of brushes and shapes. Pixlr
has more filters, though-I still think it might be better for editing/adding
effects to photos, depending on what you were trying to accomplish.

Okay, have work to do...must not play with toys...

